# Processor requirements for Blu Ray drive?



## Luck255 (Mar 5, 2009)

I've been looking for a computer the past few weeks which I would eventually put a Blu Ray drive in. I'm curious if anyone is using one in their own computer and can give feedback on how it performs. I would be putting an extra ATI 256MB video card in it and it would end up with at least 2GB RAM. Requirements range from minimum of 1.6Ghz to recommended 3.4Ghz on a few of the drives I have looked at. I know these recommendations can range greatly though. I'm looking for clean Blu Ray movie playback. So what does the rest of dbstalk use and how well does it perform?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"the rest of dbstalk use" 4x3.2 GHz or Core Duo 2.8GHz, for XP: 1-2 GB RAM, Vista/7: 2-4GB.


----------



## Luck255 (Mar 5, 2009)

P Smith said:


> "the reset of dbstalk use" 4x3.2 GHz or Core Duo 2.8GHz, for XP: 1-2 GB RAM, Vista/7: 2-4GB.


Thanks for calling out my typo and the input. With the setups above do you have any lag or chopping during playback?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Usually not, but if I run something CPU intensive...


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I use 7200 (2.6 I think) and 8400 (3.0) Wolfdale Core 2 Duo's. Both work great. Minimum 2ghz RAM.


----------



## davidgreem (Apr 9, 2010)

The minimum Processor requirements for any System to Use Blu Ray Disk follows

Intel:

Pentium 4 541 3.2 GHz, Pentium D 840 3.2 GHz, Pentium D 930 3.0 GHz, 935 3.2GHz or 940 3.2 GHz, Core Duo T2400 1.83 GHz, Pentium M 755 2.0 GHz, Core 2 Duo E4300 1.8 GHz, or T5600 1.83 GHz.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

davidgreem said:


> The minimum Processor requirements for any System to Use Blu Ray Disk follows
> 
> Intel:
> 
> Pentium 4 541 3.2 GHz, Pentium D 840 3.2 GHz, Pentium D 930 3.0 GHz, 935 3.2GHz or 940 3.2 GHz, Core Duo T2400 1.83 GHz, Pentium M 755 2.0 GHz, Core 2 Duo E4300 1.8 GHz, or T5600 1.83 GHz.


And a source/proof of your short list is ?


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

The requirements aren't all that bad. If the video card is reasonably decent you can play them on a fairly slow system.

I can play Blu-Ray disks on an Nvidia Ion notebook (dual core Atom 330 CPU, Windows 7 Home premium, 3 GB RAM) with a USB Blu-ray drive. That's certainly no powerhouse.

Keith


----------



## faithhevans (May 18, 2010)

As per my knowledge the minimum requirement of the system for the blu ray support requires

1.256mb graphics card
2.1 GB RAM.
3.1.7 GHZ processor.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

faithhevans said:


> As per my knowledge the minimum requirement of the system for the blu ray support requires
> 
> 1.*256mb graphics card*
> 2.1 GB RAM.
> 3.1.7 GHZ processor.


If the card has HW support of VC-1/H.264 decoding [decompressing] and HDCP preferable.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

This is the computer I have and it came with a Blu Ray drive which works perfectly. You can click on the link to see the specs:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...28&lc=en&dlc=da&cc=us&product=3974951&lang=da


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

islesfan said:


> This is the computer I have and it came with a Blu Ray drive which works perfectly. You can click on the link to see the specs:
> 
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...28&lc=en&dlc=da&cc=us&product=3974951&lang=da


You're lucky - the PC has enough CPU horsepower to decompress video; with the G45 video and one core CPU you'll see the problems.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

A little late in responding, but any decent video card should take care of most of the workload. I use a Radeon 5450 (for its bitstream audio support) with an Athlon X4, and CPU usage during BD playback is <3%.


----------

